# New MTH GG1 won't go



## Richard Dotter (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got a new MTH GG1 with command. Can't get it to go with my conventional transformer. Using a Lionel CW 80 transformer. The instruction booklet says to enter button codes for specific features of the command system. All I get is constant horn blast when I throttle up. After resetting to factory default codes, still can't get it to move. The railsound sequence works, lights up and and makes brake release sounds, etc. Just cannot seem to hit the right combo to make it move forward. Any one know how this works ?? I am new to command features and have read all the instructions over again to see if I am missing something. Any help will be appreciated. I actually had it moving when I first tried it a week ago, but now after trying again am having no luck. Can't figure out why the horn blows constant whenever the throttle is applied, but the engine won't run down the track. 

Thanks for any help. Richard


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, these are a pain to learn when you first get a loco like that... You need to get the right pause in between the combos... I think you may have accidentally "locked" the engine in neutral...

So try powering it up and doing this combo: Whistle, 1/2 second pause, Bell, 1/2 second pause, Bell, 1/2 second pause, Bell... If you get the timing right you should hear the whisle blow two times... Hopefully this is the problem 

EDIT: I was reading the PS2 website and it says that "Proto-Sound 2.0 conventional operation features [are] accessible through any compatible transformer"... Then I looked at the GG-1 online manual and your transformer is not on the list in the back of the booklet, so that may be where your problem lies


----------



## Richard Dotter (Mar 12, 2008)

*GG1 commands*

I think you probably you are right about being in Neutral lock, but even after trying the button code to get back to default settings I can't get past the continuous horn blast, and it still doesn't want to go. I used a Lionel cw 8o transformer earlier and had it running around a track on the floor. I later placed a loop on a table about a week later, and that is when the dilema set in. I don't have a Hobby shop within 60 miles that would possibly be able to test it out for me. I am going to retry setting the codes as you suggested, I might have to take the plunge and get a MTH command system. 

My regards, Richard


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Richard Dotter said:


> continuous horn blast


Do you mean that the horn sounds as soon as you give power to the loco and it will not shut off until you power down the locomotive, or does is just blast for a normal amount of time every time you give it power? If it is the second it could be part of the PS2 "start-up sounds"... If it is the second, maybe the horn button is stuck in the controller or something :dunno:

Do you have any other engines you can test?


----------



## Richard Dotter (Mar 12, 2008)

*GG 1 more info*

I just tried a different transformer, I have an old Lionel 1044 transformer that was listed as one that was compatable with the GG1. It ran the engine but has no buttons as does the cw 80. Weird thing is that I ran the GG1 on a cw 80 when I first tried the engine and it all worked just fine..... I have two cw 80 transformers, the one I hooked up to the GG1 last week is a different one than the one I used today. It does run Lionel engines fine, but not the GG1 for some reason. At least now I know that the GG1 will run when powered with an appropriate transformer. You are correct when you asked if the horn starts when power is applied to the GG1 with the cw80, and it does continue to blast till I turn off the power. I tested to see if the cw80 was the fault by placing a Lionel diesel with railsounds on the track, everything works normal with the Lionel. Go figure why the MTH has to be different when power is applied with the cw80. I wonder if the Lionel command set up will work with MTH??? It says in the MTH literature that they are compatable. I will now have to try my other cw80 and check if it will still make the thing work or not. I didn't want to go buy a new command set up, kinda looks like I may have to if I want to have all the bells and whistles and run features of MTH.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, that is definatly good news that there was nothing wrong with the locomotive 

I agree that it would be best for us model railroaders if all that stuff was compatible 100%... As far as the Lionel command stuff working with a MTH controller, I can not give an answer as I currently do not own any Lionel locomotives


----------

